# SSJ4 Gogeta vs Superman Prime



## Itto Ittosai (Feb 5, 2008)

bloodlust on

no time limit on Gogeta's fusion

no destroy the planet option

who takes it?


----------



## Smoker (Feb 5, 2008)

Superman> Filler


----------



## furious styles (Feb 5, 2008)

SSJ4 Gogeta isn't filler, just GT. Which is still canon imo. 

This is basically Goku vs. Superman at their highest levels.

And we all know how that goes


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 5, 2008)

Superman Prime loses


----------



## Zetta (Feb 5, 2008)

Superman grabs Gogeta in a bearhug and takes him into space. Gogeta dies and Supes throws his body into the sun.


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 5, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> Superman grabs Gogeta in a bearhug and takes him into space. Gogeta dies and Supes throws his body into the sun.



No thats Sentrys job


----------



## Itto Ittosai (Feb 5, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> No thats Sentrys job



lol, so true


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 5, 2008)

Gogeta feats--------


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 5, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> SSJ4 Gogeta isn't filler, just GT. Which is still canon imo.
> 
> This is basically Goku vs. Superman at their highest levels.
> 
> And we all know how that goes



Except it's not canon. At all. You are incredibly wrong.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Feb 5, 2008)

No need for SSj4 Gogeta.

The Canon SSJ2 Vegetto is enough to Rape Superman.

Nothing can destroy him remember? Even the most Universe Breaker move from Super Buu couldn't do jack Shit to Vegetto.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> No need for SSj4 Gogeta.
> 
> The Canon SSJ2 Vegetto is enough to Rape Superman.
> 
> Nothing can destroy him remember? Even the most Universe Breaker move from Super Buu couldn't do jack Shit to Vegetto.



....Do you even know what Superman Prime is capable of?
Come one people, it has proven MANY MANY times that Dragonball characters don't stand a chance in hell against most versions of Superman. I like Dbz, but shit, get your facts straight.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 5, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> No need for SSj4 Gogeta.
> 
> The Canon SSJ2 Vegetto is enough to Rape Superman.
> 
> Nothing can destroy him remember? Even the most Universe Breaker move from Super Buu couldn't do jack Shit to Vegetto.



God,I want SSJ4 Vegitto


----------



## furious styles (Feb 5, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Except it's not canon. At all. You are incredibly wrong.



Just because it wasn't written by Toriyama doesn't make it non canon.

Neither does the fact you dislike it.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 5, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> Just because it wasn't written by Toriyama doesn't make it non canon.
> 
> Neither does the fact you dislike it.



Uh...yea it does. Wtf?
There is no argument to be had here. IT IS NOT CANON.
And anyone who has any sense of quality wouldn't enjoy the shit-show that it was compared to Dragonballz


----------



## furious styles (Feb 5, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Uh...yea it does. Wtf?
> There is no argument to be had here. IT IS NOT CANON.
> And anyone who has any sense of quality wouldn't enjoy the shit-show that it was compared to Dragonballz



Your rating of the series has nothing to do with it being canon. Toriyama backed the series and drew up most of the character designs, he just didn't write it. It aired immediately following DBZ and carried the DB name, characters, and storyline. 

That being said, Gogeta 4 is the strongest being in the entirety of the DB universe. End level Shenron was stated multiple times to be the strongest villain ever, and Gogeta's power was exponentially greater. Of course he suffered from typical fusion cockiness and played around with him for too long, then the fusion lapsed. Can he beat supes? It depends on if you think Goku vs. Supes is an even match. But that's a flamewar nobody wants and I wouldn't be surprised if this thread gets locked.


----------



## -18 (Feb 5, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> Superman grabs Gogeta in a bearhug and takes him into space. Gogeta dies and Supes throws his body into the sun.



That's the opposite of what will happen


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 5, 2008)

I know my rating has nothing to do with it. You mentioned the two as separate things, and I replied in the same manner.
It is NOT Canon.
It is also a shitty show. 
See? Two different points.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 5, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> ....Do you even know what Superman Prime is capable of?
> Come one people, it has proven MANY MANY times that Dragonball characters don't stand a chance in hell against most versions of Superman. I like Dbz, but shit, get your facts straight.



He's talking about the anime version, which I hear are universe level or something like that. The truth is, if we're talking about DBGT, then I think you have to use the anime DB because DBGT is a continuation of the anime. --- Honestly, people should just specificy or say anime included to prevent these kind of derailments. 

------

Anyway Gogeta feats------


----------



## Zetta (Feb 5, 2008)

Volcore said:


> That's the opposite of what will happen



Since when can Gogeta breathe in space. Also doesn't Supes power increase if he gets closer to the sun?


----------



## Itto Ittosai (Feb 5, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> Your rating of the series has nothing to do with it being canon. Toriyama backed the series and drew up most of the character designs, he just didn't write it. It aired immediately following DBZ and carried the DB name, characters, and storyline.
> 
> That being said, Gogeta 4 is the strongest being in the entirety of the DB universe. End level Shenron was stated multiple times to be the strongest villain ever, and Gogeta's power was exponentially greater. Of course he suffered from typical fusion cockiness and played around with him for too long, then the fusion lapsed. Can he beat supes? It depends on if you think Goku vs. Supes is an even match. But that's a flamewar nobody wants and I wouldn't be surprised if this thread gets locked.



as long as everyone can stay on topic and nobody starts flaming, this thread should stay open. so dont wish evil on this thread!


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 5, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> He's talking about the anime version, which I hear are universe level or something like that. The truth is, if we're talking about DBGT, then I think you have to use the anime DB because DBGT is a continuation of the anime. ---So I would say DBGT is contigent on the DB Anime, and thus the anime must be used.
> 
> ------
> 
> Anyway Gogeta feats------



Anything extra in the anime that wasn't in the manga is classified as non-canon (filler, whatever). Why wouldn't the same be applied to DBGT, which is an ENTIRE series of filler
It's like saying that the Naruto fillers or Bleach fillers (Bount) are canon.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 5, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Anything extra in the anime that wasn't in the manga is classified as non-canon (filler, whatever). Why wouldn't the same be applied to DBGT, which is an ENTIRE series of filler
> It's like saying that the Naruto fillers or Bleach fillers (Bount) are canon.



Yeah,but Toriyama considers it cannon. If the mangaka says it is,then we can't really argue.


----------



## Itto Ittosai (Feb 5, 2008)

well i decided to use the strongest verisions of both characters so who cares if its canon or not


----------



## Ippy (Feb 5, 2008)

Amalgam

btw... why, oh why, would you use the most powerful form of Supes?

Doesn't he even have a GL ring?


----------

